# POD Oversized?



## jcluttrell (Apr 28, 2009)

Who offers the largest priting size for POD's? Anyone do oversized? or am I looking at screen printing only?


----------



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

From what I have ordered for my own use Printfection has the largest print area.


----------



## jcluttrell (Apr 28, 2009)

fightingsaints said:


> From what I have ordered for my own use Printfection has the largest print area.


Would you be able to take some pictures of the shirts you've recieved from them? I'd like to see first hand quality. Thanks!


----------

